# Passive 3D projector?



## vann_d

Hi All,

Is there a passive 3D projector yet? 

I'm just in the beginning stages of planning my basement and am having fun looking at equipment. I haven't previously been interested in 3D but I haven't yet had a huge screen to immerse myself in! If I were to go 3D I would think passive would be the way to go.

Any thoughts?

-V


----------



## Dale Rasco

Are you using passive as in non-powered glasses or no glasses at all?


----------



## RBTO

I assume you're talking about a projector capable of being used with simple polarized glasses rather than the shutter glasses which require battery power and synchronization to the projector.
There are none to my knowledge, however, a number of 3D enthusiasts are engaging in dual projector systems which are tailored to passive use. Googling "dual projector 3D" will return a number of references. It's a great way to go if you can afford two projectors, although a suitable HDMI demultiplexer (a means to separate the 3D signal into left and right HDMI feeds) is yet to be introduced. Dual projectors give at least twice the screen brightness compared to shutter glasses, and there is absolutely no flickering (and low cost passive glasses can be used).

It's probably a matter of time before passive system projectors are introduced, but in the meantime, dual projectors provide an alternative worth considering.


----------



## Dale Rasco

That was my assumption as well but LG does make one. Lg CF3D but I'm not sure how it measures up.


----------



## vann_d

Yeah thanks, I meant passive as in no active shutters in the glasses. Two projectors sounds like a cool setup but i'd rather stick with something with less technical hurdles. I'll see if I can find a review of that LG somewhere...


----------



## vann_d

Hmm...$15k for the LG and you need a 3D screen. Not exactly in my ballpark.


----------



## Mark Techer

vann_d said:


> Yeah thanks, I meant passive as in no active shutters in the glasses. Two projectors sounds like a cool setup but i'd rather stick with something with less technical hurdles. I'll see if I can find a review of that LG somewhere...


I've seen 3 different passive systems. The first 2 require the "metallic" 3D screen.

The LG uses 6 x LCoS panels, but it requires the silver 3D screens. It was the cheapest and easiest to set up because it uses a single lens like any 2D projector.
Wolf offers a passive solution by using the same type of shutter the professional cinemas use. As their sales guy explained, why hand out your expensive LCD shutter glasses and risk damage when the expensive part can be placed up out of harms way and the glasses cost like a $1.
The 3rd offering was from Sim which used dual Dominos and the same passive glasses DOLBY 3D use. IMO, this was the best of the three but at close to 100K, I'm sure not too many will be sold. The part I liked is that is this type of passive system allows you use an ordinary white screen. Yes you need 2 projectors and the filters, plus glasses, but also the processing which was quite over priced IMO. I can't see why 3D devices that offer dual HDMI out can not have those outs assignable to L eye (plus audio), R eye.


----------



## ja3hawk

RBTO said:


> I assume you're talking about a projector capable of being used with simple polarized glasses rather than the shutter glasses which require battery power and synchronization to the projector.
> There are none to my knowledge, however, a number of 3D enthusiasts are engaging in dual projector systems which are tailored to passive use. Googling "dual projector 3D" will return a number of references. It's a great way to go if you can afford two projectors, although a suitable HDMI demultiplexer (a means to separate the 3D signal into left and right HDMI feeds) is yet to be introduced. Dual projectors give at least twice the screen brightness compared to shutter glasses, and there is absolutely no flickering (and low cost passive glasses can be used).
> 
> It's probably a matter of time before passive system projectors are introduced, but in the meantime, dual projectors provide an alternative worth considering.


bingo... I was under the impression that you'd need to projected images. I remember someone talking about setting up a rig like this. To me, it would be a nightmare with the sync issues.


----------



## RBTO

ja3hawk said:


> bingo... I was under the impression that you'd need to projected images. I remember someone talking about setting up a rig like this. To me, it would be a nightmare with the sync issues.


Given the proper projectors, it's no nightmare at all. I have dual AE2000s which stack nicely. I use their built in focus test pattern to register the images (given the AE2000 zoom and shift features, this is a snap), and made my own silver screen from a low cost pull down using a coat of aluminum spray paint (the latter could be a bit of a task for newbies).

Synchronization is no problem since both stereo frames are on continuously, and change together at the 24fps rate. The only issue is the need for the special screen, but that's been addressed by a number of screen makers, and one forum group has done work with the Dolby system (mentioned by Mark) using dual projectors and a regular screen.

My two AE2000 projectors and other 3D items came in _well_ under the asking price for the LG.

Like Mark suggested, it would be great if the Panasonic BluRay players that have dual outputs (presently, these provide identical outputs so if you don't have a pass-through AVR, one can be used to feed the AVR to extract lossless sound) could have a menu option to assign one for left and one for right, but when I made that suggestion to Panasonic, it went on deaf ears.


----------

